
MyJRebel: free JRebel for personal, non-commercial use only - edem
https://my.jrebel.com/
======
Gys
'JRebel has changed the way developers code in Java. Never again will you need
to redeploy your application to see the impact of code updates. Make changes
and JRebel applies them instantly to your running application.'

------
jonathonf
"free for personal, non-commercial use only. All you need to do is allow
sharing your usage statistics on a social network."

Hmm. So "free" as in "we get to post to a social network from your account"?

